
Stretching may have cardiovascular benefits - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/27/well/move/stretching-heart-cardiovascular-health.html
======
bookofjoe
>Evidence for improved systemic and local vascular function after long‐term
passive static stretching training of the musculoskeletal system

[https://physoc.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1113/JP27...](https://physoc.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1113/JP279866)

